# See... I pay attention to good advise...



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

Dust collector...

1 - 55 gallon metal drum with locking lid ($27)
1 - used shop vac ($20 - garage sale awhile back)
1 - 40' pool vacuum hose ($3 - garage sale awhile back)
Misc. PVC fittings ($6 and change)
1 - old beer koozie to make a good seal inside and out for pool hose connection

Total cost for dust collector... $56 and a beer koozie


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

That rig ought to keep your lungs going for a good bit longer. Now all you need is one of those current draw sensor switches to turn the system on automatically. They have remote controls for this purpose also.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Same setup I started with and it worked great! I even put a Y pipe at the top and hooked up two shop vac. Thing would suck the chrome off a bumper. Only reason I got rid of the shopvacs was a $50 pawn shop score on a 1.5hp grizzly wall mount new in the box. Still use the same chip collector though now with 4 inch hose!!

Here's the IVac switch referred to above.

http://www.rockler.com/i-socket-110...PL&sid=V9146&gclid=CMD0lZ6xkMQCFQguaQod2k8Auw


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Nice setup, GW...far as I can recollect..you saved about
$200 over what I got stung for a few years back...


----------

